# Algae/Fungus in Rubberbanded Anubias



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Guys!

One of my friend had this experience

He tied his anubias & bolbitis rhizome to a stone using rubberband, then this strange algae/funguslike stuffs appears










Is this truly algae/fungus? Or just a rubber decomposition?
Have you ever experience the same thing?


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a fungus that normally grows when driftwood or new items are submerged in the tank, esp. when the tank isn't completely cycled. You'll see it on uneaten food too. It should go away on it's own. No biggie! There's another post further down "white algae" that I think is the same thing.


----------

